# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Last aquascape



## aquafan (May 3, 2004)

Hi, here is my last planted tank .
This tank its running for 1 mounts now.
What do you think ?

ciao Aldo


----------



## aquafan (May 3, 2004)

front view


----------



## aquafan (May 3, 2004)

stones layout


----------



## aquafan (May 3, 2004)

skyline


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think it looks really nice. i would rather see some hairgrass in the back insted of the (baby tears?). but that's just a personal preferance. overall, that is one nice tank!


----------



## gloriabills (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the pearling.
How about some speces?


----------

